# Lathe recommendations



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's a chance for all of you to brag on your favorite lathes, whether small or large.

I'm going to be spending a good amount of time at a family place near the beach, and after a rainy weekend have decided I want to be able to do some woodworking while here. My initial thought is a small lathe... as you all know, I primarily make duck calls, so I don't need much capacity, but would want something more than a pen lathe. I would also want variable speed (manual pulley changes are fine). MT2 required. What do you have and like, and why?

Though that is my primary thought, I've also considered getting a "real" lathe. I've always wanted to try bowls and hollow forms, but my Jet midi-lathe doesn't have the capacity for much. So, I could use this as an excuse to really upgrade and relocate my old Jet. If I go this route, I would want something that would really last. So, those of you with the "good stuff", chime in with your favorites and why they are so.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 20, 2014)

I just bought the jet 12/21 and love it $800 shipped free. Heavy mt2 turn pens calls and even thought I have a big lathe ican turn bowls also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 20, 2014)

and of course I wouldn't mislead my best friend in the whole world even though you always picking on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 20, 2014)

Henry I like the rikon lathe I have. I've had it for three years now with minimal problems. But I do not have the variable speed one. Not a big deal for me though. 

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Us guys with Mississippi ties gotta stick together, you know.



Tclem said:


> and of course I wouldn't mislead my best friend in the whole world even though you always picking on me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2014)

I've got the Rikon midi(belt change version), and it's a decent little lathe without a big price tag. I turned a few bowls and hollowforms on it, and it does an OK job with those. My large lathe is a Powermatic 3520B, and I haven't come across too many things that I've wanted to turn that it couldn't handle inboard... I haven't explored the outboard possibilities, but I probably will at some point. I've had opportunities to upgrade to something like a Robust American Beauty or the PM4224B, but I don't feel like I have any reason to do so... My turning skills don't justify a change in lathes at this point. 

If you've got the coin and the space, I don't think your regret a full sized lathe purchase... The heft and smooth operation of a full sized lathe will make you a better turner and make the process more fun. I'd stick with the major brands as they seem to hold their value better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 20, 2014)

Go big or go home. Powermatic 4224B


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 20, 2014)

If you were closer, I have a Jet 1220VS in the classifieds right now(just don't want to ship it).
It would 'fit the bill' for what you are looking for, and a bit cheaper then new. I have to turned some pretty big things on it, I just want to go bigger and I do not have enough room to keep this lathe! Bet I'd even throw in enough freebie timber to make you a LOT of shavings!?!?!?!



Scott (Jet = high quality) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2014)

Here you go just a little older- 3hp AC/DC motor. Variable frequency speed control with 10ft between centers and 20 inches over the bed. 84 inch outboard capacity

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 20, 2014)

Henry, I can make no recommendations as to what lathe to buy. But I'll say this:

1. Go big or go home. If I were in your position and had the money, I'd upgrade to a big lathe in the shop and take the one you currently have to the family place.

2. Definitely go with the lathe Mike posted a picture of. Then turn a monster sized duck call. Get Duck to send you a log, so it can be a giant duckwood duck call.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Man, that thing is a beast! Is it what you use?



JR Custom Calls said:


> Go big or go home. Powermatic 4224B


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, Keller, which Rikon do you have? On the larger lathe, appreciate your thoughts. That 3520b is a nice lathe! I understand you haven't felt "called" to upgrade further, but if you were buying a full-size again would you buy the same, or would you go bigger? You mentioned the Robust - I did a little research on them... both the American Beauty and the Sweet16 are durn nice packages! But whether PM or Robust or others, it is some serious cost when you get into full-size!

It seems the PMs and Jets are the same once you get into larger sizes... I accidentally googled the 4220b as a Jet and it came up as a Euro product. Looked like a white PM 4220b. Are they related companies?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 21, 2014)

SENC said:


> Man, that thing is a beast! Is it what you use?



Oh heck no. I use a harbor freight lathe. I saw that lathe in the classroom at Woodcraft here and couldn't get over what a beast it was. It's also like $8k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Here you go just a little older- 3hp AC/DC motor. Variable frequency speed control with 10ft between centers and 20 inches over the bed. 84 inch outboard capacity
> 
> View attachment 48815


I saw something like this sold at an auction for $100. It was bolted to a steel I-beam at least as long. One dude took the lathe part off and sold the steel to a scraper who was buying up a lot of stuff. I would have bought it if I had the room. There was also an all steel or cast iron shaper that was the size of a kitchen table that was sold to a scraper in the $100 range. It was sad to see, but I got a lot of good deals that day.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 21, 2014)

I have two. The Nova 1624 I have had for 4+ years with no problems; 1.5 hp and 16" swing, probably all I will ever want. You move the belt but it takes only a minute. Has plenty of power for me and I really like the swivel head, I usually go out to the 22.5 indent.
I think it is still on sale at WC for $900.

I purchased the Nova Comet2 for my daughter around a year ago and no problems. I started to go with a Rikon but my daughter will have to move it to use and the grinder attachment makes it much easier. It is rated at 3/4 hp continuous, electronic speed control with three belt positions like the Jet, Delta, Rikon, etc. 
Tools Plus $485 shipped.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-46300.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Norm192 (May 12, 2014)

I had a Rikon 70-100. I thought it was a very capable lathe. I upgraded to a Nova 16-24 at Christmas and love it, especially for the sale price!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2014)

SENC said:


> Thanks, Keller, which Rikon do you have? On the larger lathe, appreciate your thoughts. That 3520b is a nice lathe! I understand you haven't felt "called" to upgrade further, but if you were buying a full-size again would you buy the same, or would you go bigger? You mentioned the Robust - I did a little research on them... both the American Beauty and the Sweet16 are durn nice packages! But whether PM or Robust or others, it is some serious cost when you get into full-size!
> 
> It seems the PMs and Jets are the same once you get into larger sizes... I accidentally googled the 4220b as a Jet and it came up as a Euro product. Looked like a white PM 4220b. Are they related companies?


Sorry, Henry... I didn't see this until now. ( @SENC )

I've got the little non-VS Rikon... I think it's called a 70-100 or something like that. It's got a 12" swing, but you'd have to bolt it down to turn anything that size unless it was really well balanced.

If I were buying from scratch at this point, I'd probably go with the 3520B again. I'd love to have the Robust AB, but I'm too cheap to shell out that kind of coin for something I use as a toy. I've considered adding the bed extension to my PM to allow for larger turnings off the end of the lathe, but I don't come into much wood that requires more than the standard swing.

You're right about the Jet/Powermatic crossover... The mustard monsters all turn white across the pond.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

Well, I made my decision, which I won't yet reveal. I will post a teaser photo of it in the back of my truck, however, so the guessing can begin. I blurred it so cheaters like Kevin and Tony won't use their mad computer skills to zoom in and figure it out.

It is unloaded now, but will remain boxed for at least a few days, maybe a week, while I get some things moved around and have some other work priorities. But I'll reveal when I free it from its packing and will subsequently do a review on setup and initial use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 21, 2014)

Well, that's a big one.

I picked up the rikon mini lathe about a month ago... Loving it. Not that it matters at this point haha


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

Or a small one with a big stand?



JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, that's a big one.
> 
> I picked up the rikon mini lathe about a month ago... Loving it. Not that it matters at this point haha


----------



## Sprung (May 21, 2014)

You can't fool us, Henry! I'm guessing what you really got is one of these:





Or one of these:





I'm voting on it being the second one. (Although, I can't knock the micro-lathe too hard. My dad's got two of them, both kinda like the first one pictured, and he's giving me one. I should get it in August when my sister and her family head out our way to visit. I'm looking forward to getting it, especially because it'll mean I can play around with a little metal turning.)

Serious guess: I'm guessing you swung for the fence and went big? Something like a Robust? And if not a Robust, maybe a big Powermatic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

sometimes small things do come in big packages. sometimes.


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2014)

I'm looking forward to a Oneway 2436 moving into my place in the next few weeks, Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2014)

Mustard, huh? Cool!


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

I love mustard on my dogs, burgers, subs, heck, on just about anything edible (well, not strawberries), but do I want it on my woodworking equipment? Or am I loyal to my white? Or a steel guy? Perhaps red or blue would match my garage decor? Hmmm... only time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

Durn, Colin - that is a nice machine! What size motor did you get?



Schroedc said:


> I'm looking forward to a Oneway 2436 moving into my place in the next few weeks, Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2014)

SENC said:


> Durn, Colin - that is a nice machine! What size motor did you get?



I think it's the 2hp machine. It's going to be on a long term loan from a friend. He's going through some stuff and would rather I use it instead of it going into storage. Plus I get to use all his tools off I need to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, Henry, you gonna keep us wondering what you got so we can drool over it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2014)

No pics............never happened!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 5, 2014)

Forgot to take pictures today after setup because I got started stripping, cleaning, and lubeing reels for the season. Old school reels like the ones I grew up with. These belonged to my FIL.



 

Will try to remember a picture of the lathe this weekend. But for now it is serving the same purpose as Mike's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 5, 2014)

At least we know what kind Mike has

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Jun 5, 2014)

Henry, I'm gonna call lathe protective services on you and Mike for abandonment and neglect...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2014)

That's a fine collection of Penn reels, but that don't let you off the hook........get it?............Quit trying to change the subject and post a pic of the lathe..............LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2014)

Henry does not want anybody getting jealous so I am posting pic for him.- I am figuring about 1/16 hp when henry is feelin good.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sprung (Jun 5, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Henry does not want anybody getting jealous so I am posting pic for him.- I am figuring about 1/16 hp when henry is feelin good.
> 
> View attachment 52654



Think he'll ever use that scroll saw attachment and try to give Kenbo a run for his money?


----------



## SENC (Jun 6, 2014)

1/16th hp?!?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is my new floor-holder-downer thingy. Perhaps if we get a rainy day soon I'll figure out what else can be done with it, but until then I can be assured my garage floor won't fly away. Honestly, can't wait to turn something, but enjoying spending time with the kids. My initial look was at an XP, but I discovered that the 2024 is cheaper if you want a stand, and also has a more powerful motor. I found a really good deal that included some extras that I'm still waiting on, including a swing-away bed for the tailstock and an outrigger tool rest should I ever attempt a big bowl.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2014)

Dang! That's disgustingly clean! No dust, no CA, no drips of finish, no tobacco spit.... Obviously, that machine is being neglected!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 7, 2014)

Will that be big enough for your calls?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice, Henry!

Now get that thing dirty! We want to see pics of a pile of shavings under the lathe and your first completed bowl by this time tomorrow!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2014)

I have been considering that very same lathe as my next one, very nice Henry! I will be awaiting a full review of course. 
Pretty cool my friend.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 8, 2014)

Sweet looking chip maker, Congrats !


----------



## SENC (Jun 8, 2014)

It will be a little while before many chips and curlies are made... since I'm out of work for the moment and likely to spend more time at the beach than here this summer, I decided to put this at the beach instead of upgrading at home and moving my little Jet to the beach. I'll have more time down there once the kids are out of school... but am planning to spend as much time with them and their cousins on the water as possible, so woodworking is going to be relegated to bad weather days and days they head out with friends. Since I won't have a full workshop available there, I'm busy pre-prepping blanks for barrels and inserts. I'm also hunting for some cheap dry blocks locally to experiment with larger turnings.

Greg - I'll certainly update this thread (or maybe create a new one) with reviews as I get going. I will say I was impressed with the packing and shipping. The lathe and stand were in two boxes securely strapped to a well-built aluminum pallet. It drop-shipped straight from Nova in Florida via UPS Freight. They called about delivery and, as it turned out, I was going to be in their neighborhood the next day so I just arranged to pick it up. They forklifted it into the bed of my pickup. I broke down the pallet in the truck once home, and my son and I unloaded it box by box. They are heavy, definitely a two-man job. Getting the lathe on the stand is straightforward, but requires two people (or a lift). The boxes were well packed.

I bought it from Tools plus (online) as a package with the outrigger, bed extension, and swing away. At the time, they were offering the package at the same price as the lathe without the package (the extras cost about $700 bought separately). A hair under $2,500 with free shipping, so I think a decent deal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2014)

Got a little unexpected lathe time today when some storms popped up as we were prepping for another fishing trip. I still have a few tools to bring down and also need to rig something to hold my dust collector lathe attachment as it doesn't fit on a lathe this size. While I only did a little work, I was very impressed with how smooth and quiet the lathe is... and I really like the fully variable speeds and reverse function. It will take me a little time to get used to the digital speed change system (a dial really would be simpler), but I'll get the hang of it. This lathe places the spindle higher than my Jet, but I think I'm going to be much happier with less bending over once I get accustomed to it.

This barrel is a piece of @Turkish walnut 's awesome stuff - and will be another Fanning-style reelfoot call. I gave the last away to a close friend of mine, and have been wanting another. I had this piece stabilized just to see how it turned out - so far so good. I'll post finished photos that show the awesomeness of this wood when I get it finished

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

